# Hedgehog mug at David's Tea (Canada)



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Guess what I saw at my local David's Tea? This cute hedghog mug.









I couldn't pass on this and tought I should let everyone know.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so glad it's available to order online! Thanks for letting us know! Love it!


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

ERMAGHERD!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank for letting us know, I will be picking one up from our local David's Tea ASAP!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG! Thank you so much for posting this... am loading up my cart with incredible sounding tea's and one hedgie mug to start!  ... as the closest location to me is more than a 5$ drive away... 5$ shipping in Canada! That rocks!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

GAH! I ordered 60$ worth of tea and a broke down and got a tea pot! 

I've been super uncivilized and been just using a mug for eons!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I may have to buy that!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's $5 shipping to the US, also. I resisted the tea urge for now, but for that shipping, I may have to come back later for non-hedgie things!


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'll be in Scarborough on Thursday (where the closest David's Tea is) and no doubt I'll be picking up that gem. I practically collect awesome mugs. Wooooop! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Must stop off at Polo Park mall and see if they have any. Just wish the hedgehog mug was bigger since I only drink coffee. Lots of it! This mug is just too cute to pass up.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Shell said:


> Must stop off at Polo Park mall and see if they have any. Just wish the hedgehog mug was bigger since I only drink coffee. Lots of it! This mug is just too cute to pass up.


I wish it was bigger, but I see the concept of the mug beeing proportional to the animal depicted.

I blame my mom, we where at the mall and she stopped at David's Tea and told me "oh there's and hedgehog mug". Finally she decided to buy me the mug (she's so sweet). Part of me don't wanna use it because it's too pute!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I drink tea and coffee, but both by the gallon :lol: so I think the size is really unrealistic for me to use. I did, however, pick one up, and am thinking of using it as Dumbledore's treat cup. Is it safe for animals to eat out of? I figured it should be, since it's made for human food use, but I will wait for some replies before trying it.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

jkwan said:


> I drink tea and coffee, but both by the gallon :lol: so I think the size is really unrealistic for me to use. I did, however, pick one up, and am thinking of using it as Dumbledore's treat cup. Is it safe for animals to eat out of? I figured it should be, since it's made for human food use, but I will wait for some replies before trying it.


I don't know, but you must know that only the exterior is glazed, the inside has this "rough" procelain texture.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

wait, it's the oposite, the inside is glazed but not the outside.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

FiaSpice said:


> wait, it's the oposite, the inside is glazed but not the outside.


Yeah, that's the part I'm iffy about...if he would be able to lick/chew bits off of the outside.


----------

